# my reptile room



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

didn't post these on here before xmas, so wondered if anyone would like to see them now.

was cleaning and feeding last night, and had a chance to take some quick pics for once!

thought some of you may be interested to see how it all fits into a 12ft sqaure double bedroom!

first off.... this is the floor plan..










its approx 12 foot sqaure

ok, so camera views...

this is looking from the door - past the vivs on the back wall (darker green and yellow on the plan) and towards the vivs on the outside wall.. pink on the plan










this next one is taken stood looking down between the middle column of vivs and the inside wall.. this is showing the areas vivs marked in dark pink, red and light blue










and then the shelving along the inner wall.. purple on the floor plan, with a stack of vivs (orange on the plan) at the end.










this is a shot looking down the other side of the middle column of vivs, so between the middle and the outside wall... the vivs marked in bright green and blue...










and the other side of that "aisle" the vivs marked in light pink on the plan (also known as the penine wall!)










this is the view from the window wall, looking toward the back wall, the vivs marked in yellow on the plan..










and again, from a different angle...the end of the penine wall, and yellow back wall vivs...










and the other half of the backwall viv stack, marked in darker green on the plan










and then a shot looking back out the door, showing the vivs in orange against the inside wall, and the darker green viv stack too 










*phew*

N


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Phew, talk about making use of the space! Do you have to juggle things about often?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

changed a bit from when you came here eh dexter!

then the rodents..

the other three bedrooms upstairs are viv free (one has a skunk living in it tho) and there are no vivs in the bathroom or on the landing at the moment 

(and no-one in Q in the airing cupboard at the moment either for once!)

downstairs.. well ok the lounge is heaving.. with 15-20 vivs in at the moment... but they are due to be moved (one day, in the fullness of time...)

and the dining room, well that is a nightmare isn't it! i have re-modeled the stack infront of the fishtank, it looks a lot better now like this:










this is one side... then if you look to the far left in this next pic, you can see a stack of 4 cages behind the green shelves.. there are actually 8 cages (two stacks of 4) there.. 










like this, but now with 8 gabers, not 7 and a rody










next to them, but coming back into the room round the other wall, are the sugar gliders, and next to the gliders.. are three tanks of gerbils and a tank of multi mammates...

the dog lives in the "rodent" room too (when we are out and so on..) if someone came in that should not be there, she would just hurdle the breakfast bar, its not made impossible for her to protect the place..

what else, oh the kitten now christened Ninja - he lives in the bathroom when he needs to be shut away, Spider my two year old male, lives out from 8am to midnight, and then only graces us with his presence if its chilly out, otherwise, its come home for dinner and back out hunting again..

the horse, well... he is grazed about 7 miles from me.. bit of a muddyball this time of year! but at least we got out for a nice hack and a jump or two this weekend 

(and people wonder why i am never online in the evenings.... see above for reasons!)



Nerys


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

You are mad Nerys, that's a friggin zoo........... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yus, just the odd thing here and there eh bri lol

it went up a few this last week also, with the arrival of a few rescue hamsters, and two rescue rats..

as a collection its almost never static, there is always something coming or going, whether its something sold or bought, or something like the rehomer BTS thats here at the moment. 

some of the room is now pretty much un juggleable, i can't fit more in if i tried.. there is still some room here and there tho..

once the rep shed is done, they'll all move out 

Nerys


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

You could get rid of that tv Nerys & put a few vivs there, i'm sure you never get time to watch it anyway.... :lol:


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

A guy I used to work with apparently done away with his bed and just put the mattress on top of a couple of large vivs :shock: 

Just an idea


----------



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

amazing wow im very impressed when can we all come over :lol:


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

amazing wow im very impressed when can we all come over :lol:


----------



## LadyB (Aug 28, 2006)

damn i'm gonna have to come visit you sometime if only to try and get an idea how to make all my vivs fit in my room lol


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Geeez, ur electricity bill every month must be fricken huge.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

omg thats amazing, the wiring in the reptile room must be insane lol and an electrians nightmare lol and the eltric bills lol. 

im soo jelious tho.

Spike


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

mark67123 said:


> A guy I used to work with apparently done away with his bed and just put the mattress on top of a couple of large vivs :shock:
> 
> Just an idea


on that note, i am gonna get a high sleeper and put a viv underneath! lol planned to for ages, just gott spend the money on a bed, and not more reps!


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Nerys hows the shed going? 

And the room looks more packed then when i saw it last :shock:


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

sell me your reptile room lol please name ur price 
and ...set it up in mine lol ,..please??? wishfull thinking lol


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Having been to visit Nerys and her Zoo, it is truly amazing with such a selection of rodents and reps, I haven't actually seen anyone with as many reps yet and I have saw a fair few big collections.

Nery's could actually charge people for a visit and it would be worth it as she has such a variety.

You should be proud Nery's as its a fine collection.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

That is totally unbelievable, my local rep shop has nothing on your rep room. i dont think all the rep shops in this city put together even match your collection.

How do you manage to remember when to feed each animal? Do you keep a diary for that?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Can i have your house? the space looks alot


----------



## phelsuma_hull (Jan 1, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> That is totally unbelievable, my local rep shop has nothing on your rep room. i dont think all the rep shops in this city put together even match your collection.
> 
> How do you manage to remember when to feed each animal? Do you keep a diary for that?


Which shop in Hull do u use? I no the owner of hull pets on Bev Rd, have u seen there breeding room, well impressive!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

bumping to show someone...

N


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

you got any tree frogs nerys?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Looking very good so far Nery's. Will be worth it when its completed.


----------



## dargos mom (Oct 18, 2006)

*wow*


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow theres a few in there! I bet feeding time is a nightmare but worth it


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

tree frogs? no, not at the moment... i like the red eyes too tho!

feeding, if i am organised and crack on with it.. i can do 95% of them in an hour...

N


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

bloody hell nerys....how many?

good setups im sooooooo jealous


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ta laura 

errr.. about 85 at the moment... snakes that is.. lost count on the rest!

N


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

omg....how do you find the time?
seems a full time job with our snakes and 4 rat and mice cages lol.

xxx


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

time-- yeah thats always an issue...

ever wonder why i am never online out of work hours? lol.. only time i get to gossip is at work... 

i should be working but i tell myself that everyday!

i average about 5 hours sleep a day.. 
rodents take about 2 nights a week, reptiles ditto.. the rest of the time i am normally on madcap missions round the UK..

more sleep would be nice i must admit!

N


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

good god,it definaltely puts my rep shop to shame,you prob know more about them too,a very impressive collection you clearly are a most dedicated owner:smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Nerys said:


> time-- yeah thats always an issue...
> 
> ever wonder why i am never online out of work hours? lol.. only time i get to gossip is at work...
> 
> ...


guess you never go on holiday?!

have to say your rep room is very impressive...youve been giving vaughn ideas now grrr...only problem is our snake room is our bedroom,living room everywhere in the flat!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

holiday? whats one of them!!

lol.. i will do sometime... i need to train a house sitter !!!

sometimes it would be nice to have break.. they're all my charter too.. the only thing dave will do is feed the dog every other night.. and thats it.. *sigh*



> puts my rep shop to shame,you prob know more about them too


depending on the rep shop... i think 75% of people on here would know more lol..

yet again i ran up against a woefully incompetent shops mistakes yesterday.. rehoming two bunnies.. and found an ill royal there.. very badly constipated and bloated in the last 1/3rd.. looking at it, i am 50/50 for the poor thing.. its about a cm wide and flat at the neck, and about inch wide and sausage shapped from tummy to vent with solid blockages.. surrounded by severe amounts of fluid.. suspect lack of stat has meant its unable to get on the heat to digest.. have sent them to the vets asap.. *fingers crossed*

bloody shop needs bloody shooting.. *stamps feet and sulks*

N


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

thats awful 

really hope their ok


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Woah o.o lots and lots of animals there 

-dies-

May have to try and do that with my room XD

 materical posessions out the window me thinks XD and a room sull of vivs in.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

somerset huh... well i have the somerset posy over on saturday if you wanna join them lol... (wohic and company  )

you may get roped into digging holes in the garden though  just ask sarah and riley (tigger79)

N


----------

